# New Financial Times billboard ad featuring World skyscraper cluster



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Why is it out of proportion?


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Why is the sky blue?

Obviously their main focus was intended not to have it in perfect proportion as the everyday person would not care too much as to how tall the skyscrapers were when placed next to each other. I think they did a pretty damn fine job, it is now my desktop backrgound.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Brendan said:


> Why is the sky blue?





> During daylight the sky of Earth has the appearance of a deep blue surface, as the result of the air's scattering of sunlight.[1][2][3][4]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sky

Should you wish to know more:
http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/physics/General/BlueSky/blue_sky.html

Glad I could be of help...

Now, as I said, why is it all out of proportion?



Brendan said:


> Obviously their main focus was intended not to have it in perfect proportion as the everyday person would not care too much as to how tall the skyscrapers were when placed next to each other. I think they did a pretty damn fine job, it is now my desktop backrgound.


You'd think it would make more sense to use the building's actual heights though...?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Its odd that they put The Chrysler and not The ESB, The ESB is argubly the most important and notable NY skyscraper


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

^^ I think they tried to put a lot of different, radical looking skyscrapers there?

Who knows. It's the same think with the BoC versus the IFC,

and why the hell the Transamerica Pyramid is up there at all.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

gladisimo said:


> ^^ I think they tried to put a lot of different, radical looking skyscrapers there?
> 
> Who knows. It's the same think with the BoC versus the IFC,
> 
> and why the hell the Transamerica Pyramid is up there at all.


Its because The 2-IFC is taller and more superior compared to the BoC. 

As for The Transamerica Pyramid, SF is the financial capital of The US West Coast. Montgomery St. is considered The Wall St. of The West. Bank Of America, one of the world's largest banks had its HQ in SF.

Or probably Financial Times has its regional offices in the shown skyscrapers.


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

WANCH said:


> Its odd that they put The Chrysler and not The ESB, The ESB is argubly the most important and notable NY skyscraper


i know i thought the same thing as well and im suprised the sears tower or the john hancock center isent on there as well


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I wouldn't think BoC is inferior to IFC. Sure, it's older, but it's a major symbol of China's power in Hong Kong. It's not just an economic symbol, but a political one.


----------



## mediadave (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh good grief, its just a (great) picture montage of interesting looking financial buildings. It's not meant to make any political statements, and I bet the advertising team that made it don't even know - or care - what the most important finance related buildings are. Just what looks good. And quite right.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> I wouldn't think BoC is inferior to IFC. Sure, it's older, but it's a major symbol of China's power in Hong Kong. It's not just an economic symbol, but a political one.


Nevermind economics and politics, it's an architectural symbol.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I asked this before and I'm gonna ask it again. Does FT have any regional offices or affiliates to these buildings?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

FT did a major ad on IFC2 back in 2003 to celebrate its Asian edition. FT has its Asia Pacific regional HQ in Hong Kong.

http://www.pearson.com/index.cfm?pa...10&press_dates=&press_categories=7&show_rns=0


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> FT did a major ad on IFC2 back in 2003 to celebrate its Asian edition. FT has its Asia Pacific regional HQ in Hong Kong.
> 
> http://www.pearson.com/index.cfm?pa...10&press_dates=&press_categories=7&show_rns=0


HK would be the choice for FT to have its regional HQ for the Asia Pacific region. HK has strong British connections


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> HK would be the choice for FT to have its regional HQ for the Asia Pacific region. HK has strong British connections


Yes and no. BBC moved its Asia Pacific regional HQ out of Hong Kong a number of years ago, while the Economist is still here. I believe they're based in Central Plaza. For the Americans, CNN also has its Asia Pacific regional HQ in Hong Kong as well.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Yes and no. BBC moved its Asia Pacific regional HQ out of Hong Kong a number of years ago, while the Economist is still here. I believe they're based in Central Plaza. For the Americans, CNN also has its Asia Pacific regional HQ in Hong Kong as well.


Where did BBC moved to? Singapore?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Where did BBC moved to? Singapore?


Yes. It wasn't particularly big news since they only had a few staff in their 'regional HQ' anyway. Not like CNN with studios and all.


----------

